# App pour Redémarrer et Arrêter l'iMac plus rapidement



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter un iMac M1
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe une app pour Redémarrer et Arrêter l'iMac plus rapidement en le placent dans le Dock ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2022)

Je comprends ton problème ...
C'est vrai que passer par le menu  est une perte de temps incommensurable et probablement dommageable dans ton emploi du temps !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je comprends ton problème ...
> C'est vrai que passer par le menu  est une perte de temps incommensurable et probablement dommageable dans ton emploi du temps !!!


Oui, c'est bien le problème 
C'était juste une question !


----------



## peyret (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir s'il existe une app pour Redémarrer et Arrêter l'iMac plus rapidement en le placent dans le Dock ?


Salut,

...et pourquoi tu veux l'arrêter ?


----------



## Aliboron (2 Juillet 2022)

Super défi, en effet. Tu peux créer un AppleScript avec les commandes *shut down* ou *restart*, quelque chose du genre :

*tell* _application_ "Finder"​*shut down*​*end* *tell*​
Une fois enregistré comme application, tu pourras le(s) placer dans le Dock ! Pour la rapidité, je ne saurais dire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...et pourquoi tu veux l'arrêter ?


Salut, pourquoi tu ne l'arrête pas ton Mac le soir ? 



Aliboron a dit:


> Super défi, en effet. Tu peux créer un AppleScript avec les commandes *shut down* ou *restart*, quelque chose du genre :
> 
> *tell* _application_ "Finder"​*shut down*​*end* *tell*​
> Une fois enregistré comme application, tu pourras le(s) placer dans le Dock ! Pour la rapidité, je ne saurais dire...


Salut, je vais faire le test  merci.


----------



## ericse (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Salut, pourquoi tu ne l'arrête pas ton Mac le soir ?


Bonjour,
Non, jamais, pour quoi faire ?


----------



## peyret (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Salut, pourquoi tu ne l'arrête pas ton Mac le soir ?


Pour ne pas donner des décharges de courant dans la partie électronique...
j"ai fait ceci sur un Imac21" de 2011.... il fonctionne toujours... mais étant limité à HS...
Voici —>


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir s'il existe une app pour Redémarrer et Arrêter l'iMac plus rapidement en le placent dans le Dock ?


C'est quand même rapide de maintenir la touche *option* puis un clic sur /Redémarrer ou Éteindre. En pressant la touche *option* tu ne verras pas apparaître cette fenêtre contextuelle...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est quand même rapide de maintenir la touche *option* puis un clic sur /Redémarrer ou Éteindre. En pressant la touche *option* tu ne verras pas apparaître cette fenêtre contextuelle...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 261889


Bonjour, est bien voilà c'est super cette option et merci de l'avoir partagé   
Je ne connaissez pas cette option !
J'ai un Mac que depuis deux jours


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Mais je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi vous n'arrêter pas vôtre Mac ?
Vous allez bouffer de l'élasticité !


----------



## peyret (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Vous allez bouffer de l'élasticité !


43w en veille.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Vous allez bouffer de l'élasticité !


Mais non !!!! Mon vieux Mac est toujours aussi souple qu'avant ...
Il se raidit juste un peu lorsque qu'il tombe sur des sites un peu ... spéciaux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Ok, comme vous voulez   
Mais moi le soir je l'arrête.


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Bonjour, est bien voilà c'est super cette option et merci de l'avoir partagé
> Je ne connaissez pas cette option !


Ce n'est pourtant une nouveauté. Par curiosité tu devrais dans certaines applications faire un appui sur la touche *alt/option* et tu t'apercevras qu'il y a une autre action possible. Par exemple dans la barre des menus, sur les icônes du Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, tu maintiens la touche *alt/option* puis un clic droit.

Je précise *alt = option*, car sur les nouveaux claviers il n'y a plus la sérigraphie *alt*. 

Autre exemple, dans Safari tu as ceci...




...si tu fais un appui sur la touche *option*, tu as quoi d'autre ? Même chose si tu te déplaces dans les autres options. A toi de découvrir dans d'autres applications ce qui pourra ou pas être proposé en plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pourtant une nouveauté. Par curiosité tu devrais dans certaines applications faire un appui sur la touche *alt/option* et tu t'apercevras qu'il y a une autre action possible. Par exemple dans la barre des menus, sur les icônes du Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, tu maintiens la touche *alt/option* puis un clic droit.
> 
> Je précise *alt = option*, car sur les nouveaux claviers il n'y a plus la sérigraphie *alt*.


J'ai testé mais sans ne fait rien   
Par sur les apps du Dock oui ça fonctionne sur l'app Photo


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai testé mais sans ne fait rien


Tu t'y prends mal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu t'y prends mal...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 261897
> Voir la pièce jointe 261899
> ...


Oui, c'est bon, super ça marche très bien, c'est génial on a plein d'autre chose   merci tu a d'autre chose comme ça ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Vous allez bouffer de l'élasticité !


Sur MacGé nous sommes tous très souples et vraiment, bouffer de l'élasticité ne nous fait pas peur…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur MacGé nous sommes tous très souples et vraiment, bouffer de l'élasticité ne nous fait pas peur…


Ok


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Oui, c'est bon, super ça marche très bien, c'est génial on a plein d'autre chose  merci tu a d'autre chose comme ça ?


Non, a toi de découvrir tous les raccourcis clavier ou action d'une touche ou plusieurs dans les menus des logiciels ou dans leur barre de menus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Non, a toi de découvrir tous les raccourcis clavier ou action d'une touche ou plusieurs dans les menus des logiciels ou dans leur barre de menus.


Ok, merci encore


----------



## ericse (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Vous allez bouffer de l'élasticité !


Certes : 1,5 Watts en veille, et c'est probablement le bloc d'alimentation qui les consomme que l'iMac soit allumé ou éteint


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (2 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Super défi, en effet. Tu peux créer un AppleScript avec les commandes *shut down* ou *restart*, quelque chose du genre :
> 
> *tell* _application_ "Finder"​*shut down*​*end* *tell*​
> Une fois enregistré comme application, tu pourras le(s) placer dans le Dock ! Pour la rapidité, je ne saurais dire...


J'ai fait le script mais quand je le mets en lecture, j'ai cette erreur


----------



## Aliboron (2 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai fait le script mais quand je le mets en lecture, j'ai cette erreur


Est-ce que tu as saisi les commandes ou les as-tu collées depuis le message ? Par copier-coller, il peut y avoir des scories invisibles qui bloquent l’exécution.

Si tu cliques sur le bouton en forme de marteau, qu’observes-tu exactement ? Normalement, si c'est saisi "à la main", ça devrait ressembler à ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as saisi les commandes ou les as-tu collées depuis le message ? Par copier-coller, il peut y avoir des scories invisibles qui bloquent l’exécution.
> 
> Si tu cliques sur le bouton en forme de marteau, qu’observes-tu exactement ? Normalement, si c'est saisi "à la main", ça devrait ressembler à ça :
> Voir la pièce jointe 261915​


Ok c'est bon 
Comment je fais pour l'enregistrer comme app pour le mettre dans le Dock ?


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

Menu "Fichier" > "Enregistrer..." > "Application" (si, si) :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Menu "Fichier" > "Enregistrer..." > "Application" (si, si) :
> Voir la pièce jointe 261919​


Merci   
Je vais l'enregistrer et voir si cela fonctionne


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2022)

On déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> On déménage dans la bonne section.


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> C'est à dire ?


Ta demande est liée avec une fonction qui n'existe pas, comme tu passes par AppleScript, ça n'a plus sa place dans macOS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Ta demande est liée avec une fonction qui n'existe pas, comme tu passes par AppleScript, ça n'a plus sa place dans macOS.


J'ai mis le Script sur le Bureau puis je les testé mais l'ordi redémarre en boucle  
Alors, j'ai mis le Script dans la Poubelle !


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai mis le Script sur le Bureau puis je les testé mais l'ordi redémarre en boucle
> Alors, j'ai mis le Script dans la Poubelle !


Attends la réponse de Aliboron, il t'en dira plus. Le fond de ton problème ne changera pas, il faudra en passer par Raccourcis, AppleScript ou autre.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> tu a d'autre chose comme ça ?


Oui, de la lecture : https://laboutique.igen.fr/boutique/le-guide-de-macos-monterey/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Attends la réponse de Aliboron, il t'en dira plus. Le fond de ton problème ne changera pas, il faudra en passer par Raccourcis, AppleScript ou autre.


Oui, je vais attendre   car je ne suis pas programateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, de la lecture : https://laboutique.igen.fr/boutique/le-guide-de-macos-monterey/


Merci pour le lien


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'ai mis le Script sur le Bureau puis je l'ai testé mais l'ordi redémarre en boucle


??? Est-ce qu'il s'agit du script (enregistré comme script, donc) ou de l'application (plus probable, mais alors il ne s'agit plus à proprement parler d'un script) ? Tu aurais mis par erreur l'application dans la liste des applications qui se lancent automatiquement au démarrage ?


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Ton script avec la commande "restart" demande à l'ordi de redémarrer, donc ce qui se passe est normal.
Pour éteindre remplace restart par shut down
ce qui donne :

```
tell application "Finder"
    shut down
end tell
```


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Ton script avec la commande "restart" demande à l'ordi de redémarrer, donc ce qui se passe est normal.


 Que le Mac redémarre est effectivement normal. Qu'il redémarre "en boucle" ne l'est pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Que le Mac redémarre est effectivement normal. Qu'il redémarre "en boucle" ne l'est pas...


Oui, justement ce n'est pas normal qu'il redémarre en boucle   
Voici les captures.


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Que le Mac redémarre est effectivement normal. Qu'il redémarre "en boucle" ne l'est pas...


@Aliboron 

Si on appelle redémarrer en boucle , le démarrage de l'ordi tout seul sans rien faire OK! 

Mais si on appelle redémarrer en boucle à chaque fois que l'on clic sur l'appli !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @Aliboron
> 
> Si on appelle redémarrer en boucle , le démarrage de l'ordi tout seul sans rien faire OK!
> 
> Mais si on appelle redémarrer en boucle à chaque fois que l'on clic sur l'appli !


Je confirme qu'il redémarrer en boucle , le démarrage de l'ordi tout seul sans rien faire


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Juillet 2022)

Alors comment fais-tu pour l'arrêter ?

As-tu essayé le script avec "shut  down" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Alors comment fais-tu pour l'arrêter ?
> 
> As-tu essayé le script avec "shut  down" ?


Non pas encore  
Mais est-ce que le fichier .app que j'ai crée peut-on le lancer depuis le Bureau ?
Il ne faut pas oublier que je suis sur un Mac M1, peut-être que ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## zeltron54 (3 Juillet 2022)

Je n'ai pas de M1 ! je ne pense pas que cela change quelque chose mais je ne peut pas tester...

Une application créée en applescript est une application comme une autre elle se lance en double cliquant sur l'icone, ou un simple clic si elle à été glissée dans le dock.

Tu ne répond pas à la question, si ton ordi démarre en boucle sans rien faire comment fais-tu pour t'en servir et arriver sur le bureau ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2022)

Je suis sincère ! J'admire l'abnégation et la hargne de Schludvic pour by-passer le menu pomme et en conséquence, éviter *un* *clic* de souris par jour dans le meilleur des cas ! 

Sans compter que s'il transforme la démarche en "application", il faudra un *double-clic* dessus pour l'activer ! 

Si c'est pour le fun et une certaine curiosité intellectuelle, c'est top et honorable !
Par contre, s'il est sérieux dans sa démarche et que ça l'emmerde réellement, on risque de le revoir dans toutes les rubriques des forums techniques avec son iMac M1 transformé en "brique" !   

Mais heureusement, personne n'a encore abordé les possibilités du terminal ...  ... _Rien qu'à écrire le mot "terminal" je fais une crise d'urticaire me transformant en une fraction de seconde en "jeu à gratter" ! _


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de M1 ! je ne pense pas que cela change quelque chose mais je ne peut pas tester...
> 
> Une application créée en applescript est une application comme une autre elle se lance en double cliquant sur l'icone, ou un simple clic si elle à été glissée dans le dock.
> 
> Tu ne répond pas à la question, si ton ordi démarre en boucle sans rien faire comment fais-tu pour t'en servir et arriver sur le bureau ?


Oui, il l'ordi à démarre en boucle sans rien faire 4 fois puis je suis arrivée au bureau et j'ai vite mis le fichier .app (Script) à la poubelle puis j'ai redémarrer le Mac proprement et voila.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis sincère ! J'admire l'abnégation et la hargne de Schludvic pour by-passer le menu pomme et en conséquence, éviter *un* *clic* de souris par jour dans le meilleur des cas !
> 
> Sans compter que s'il transforme la démarche en "application", il faudra un *double-clic* dessus pour l'activer !
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces compliments   
C'est vrai j'aime beaucoups m'être les mains dans le cambouis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> C'est vrai j'aime beaucoups m'être les mains dans le cambouis


 ... Alors, c'est top !!!! ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Ok, j'ai compris en faite le fichier .app (Script) quand je le lance elle reste active dans la barre du Dock quand j'arrête le Mac et que je le démarre il arrive au Bureau puis s'éteint à nouveau car elle et toujours active, je la voie à la barre du Dock


----------



## iDanGener (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> C'est vrai j'aime beaucoups m'être les mains dans le cambouis


« M’être ou ne pas m’être les mains dans le cambouis, telle est la question. Y a-t-il pour l’âme plus de noblesse à endurer ces redémarrages, ou à option-clic-éteindre par le menu Pomme. »


----------



## peyret (3 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> ou à clic-éteindre par le menu Pomme


Content que tu aies trouvé ce raccourci que j'ai cherché un sacré moment, ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Est-ce que l'on peut faire quelque chose pour le problème que j'ai dit plus haut ? si non c'est pas grave


----------



## iDanGener (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Est-ce que l'on peut faire quelque chose pour le problème que j'ai dit plus haut ? si non c'est pas grave



Comme autre possibilité, tu peux associer un équivalent clavier.

Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis > Raccourcis de l'app


Cliquer sur +


Laisser le pop-up sur Toutes les applications si tu veux que le raccourcis soit disponible à partir de n'importe quelle application, sinon choisir Finder.


Titre du menu: Écrire  «Éteindre...»  ou bien «Éteindre» (sans les guillemets).


Donner un équivalent clavier, par exemple F1 (si pas déjà utilisé ailleurs).


Cliquer Ajouter

À partir de n'importe quelle application (ou bien du Finder, selon le choix fait plus haut), il suffira en tout temps de faire F1 pour que ce soit équivalent à clic-éteindre ou bien équivalent à option-clic-éteindre, selon ce que tu as indiqué comme titre de menu.


----------



## iDanGener (3 Juillet 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Content que tu aies trouvé ce raccourci que j'ai cherché un sacré moment, ....


Plusieurs articles de menus ont les deux formes d'appel, selon si on veut que l'action soit immédiate ou bien après avoir validé dans une fenêtre «surgissante», en utilisant la touche option ou non. Comme par exemple la différence, lorsqu'on est dans le Finder, entre Cmd-Maj-Supprimer et Cmd-Opt-Maj-Supprimer pour vider la corbeille.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Comme autre possibilité, tu peux associer un équivalent clavier.
> 
> Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis > Raccourcis de l'app
> 
> ...


Merci, je vais tester


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> quand j'arrête le Mac et que je le démarre il arrive au Bureau puis s'éteint à nouveau car elle et toujours active, je la voie à la barre du Dock


Ne pas oublier de décocher la case idoine dans la boîte de dialogue d'extinction de macOS : 





Ou sinon/aussi, dans l'onglet "Général" des préférences, cocher la case "Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ne pas oublier de décocher la case idoine dans la boîte de dialogue d'extinction de macOS :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 261929​
> Ou sinon/aussi, dans l'onglet "Général" des préférences, cocher la case "Fermer les fenêtres à la fermeture d'une application"


Oui, je fais déjà ça


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

Alors, il n'y a pas de raison pour que l'application se relance automatiquement. Si tu as placé l'icône dans le Dock, assure-toi (en faisant un clic droit sur l'icône) que dans les options la ligne "Ouvrir avec la session" n'est pas cochée. Sinon, tu peux aussi aller le vérifier dans le panneau de préférences système "Utilisateurs et groupes" si, dans l'onglet "Ouverture" de ton compte l'application ne s'est pas ajoutée à la liste...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Comme autre possibilité, tu peux associer un équivalent clavier.
> 
> Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis > Raccourcis de l'app
> 
> ...


Je ne voie pas comment ajouter ? je ne voie pas de + ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Aliboron a dit:


> Alors, il n'y a pas de raison pour que l'application se relance automatiquement. Si tu as placé l'icône dans le Dock, assure-toi (en faisant un clic droit sur l'icône) que dans les options la ligne "Ouvrir avec la session" n'est pas cochée. Sinon, tu peux aussi aller le vérifier dans le panneau de préférences système "Utilisateurs et groupes" si, dans l'onglet "Ouverture" de ton compte l'application ne s'est pas ajoutée à la liste...


Je ne les pas encore mis dans le Dock, je les lancé simplement sur le Bureau.
Je ne les pas dans le lancement de la Session.


----------



## iDanGener (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Je ne voie pas comment ajouter ? je ne voie pas de + ?


Le «chemin» que j'ai donné est:
   Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis > Raccourcis de l'app 

Tu t'es rendu à:
   Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis

Il te reste à choisir Raccourcis de l'app dans le volet de gauche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Le «chemin» que j'ai donné est:
> Préférences système > Clavier > Raccourcis > Raccourcis de l'app
> 
> Tu t'es rendu à:
> ...


Oui, pardon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Ok, ça ne marche pas


----------



## iDanGener (3 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Ok, ça ne marche pas





iDanGener a dit:


> Titre du menu: Écrire «Éteindre...» ou bien «Éteindre» (sans les guillemets).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Mais c'est le même nom Éteindre sans ou avec les guillemets ?


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2022)

Oui, il faut le saisir exactement comme il s’affiche dans le menu. Donc sans les guillemets, bien évidemment…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (3 Juillet 2022)

Ok, c'est bon ça fonctionne très bien 
Encore merci pour cette astuce


----------

